# Converting glass aquariums as terrariums for the invertebrates, reptiles and amphibians.



## TiercelR (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello all. Regularly i has used glass aquariums of a middle size ( from 40 to 50 centimeters length in my own experience ) as terrariums for the invertebrates, reptiles and amphibians with success, and they are very higienic.

For to converting them as functionals as anti-escapes terrariums, the first thing i do is to unglue the whole of the top of their plastic frame ( ideallyment this top of plastic frame must be fabricated of one lonely piece by means that it do works with this system ), because it comes adhered at the glass with silicon as glue. And then i do glue, to this top plastic frame, a piece of the same size, of mosquito net ( or mesh ) made of plastic. Doing this, so it is converted as a practical "put on and pull out" removable anti-escapes lid piece, and at the same time, it do garantize the good ventilation of their inner space. The cons of this kind of terrariums are their weight and fragility.

Here i has added three 3 pictures of this kind of terrariums for the invertebrates and reptiles, by means that the members of this forum can see the details of their construction / convertion.

In the pictures can be seen that this lid have double or two 2 layers of mosquito net ( or mesh ), but one 1 layer is made plastic, and the another layer is made of metal. The reason of this is because inside of this terrarium was living an adult Giant Vietnamese Centipede ( Scolopendra subspinipes ), which is able enought for to pass across the mosquito net ( or mesh ) made of plastic. For this reason i did installed on their lid this extra layer of mosquito net ( or mesh ) made of metal. Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 1, 2021)

Looks good.


----------



## TiercelR (Nov 2, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> Looks good.


Hi, thanks !


----------

